# RBV - Rabinov Property Trust



## Joe Blow (21 June 2010)

Rabinov Property Trust (RBV), formerly Australian Commercial Property Trust (ARN), is a diversified property investment vehicle with investments in office, retail and industrial properties across Australia. The Responsible entity of the Trust is ANZ Specialist Asset Management Limited.

http://www.rabinov.com.au


----------

